# 'Dreaming'



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Well recently I've really been wishing for it to come. So i figured I would start a thread for everyone to share pics from the past,stories,early season tactics,etc. to help the waiting time go by quicker. Good fishing,tight lines


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

SF, I like your idea even though it may make the wait more painful. I'm usually done with summer by the end of July/middle of August.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice pics. Nice job leaving them in the water for the pose.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, I'll play  couple fishy pics.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

and another, just to keep crowing victory after my 2 year wait to get good at steelhead


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the replies...cp daddy that 2nd pic is a bueaty..clayton nice big dark buck!!!...looks like ill have to look for some of my pics!


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks SF. Here is the same fish--underwater release pics.

You can actually see a little blood from where I unhooked him.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man thats awsome!!!!...that would make for a great mount!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

man I cant wait I'm sick of these under 60 second battles with bass..bring on the steelies! a few pics..1st pic is the first one I ever caught(caught 85 after it too) in Nov on a small spoon, second pic is one of my first night steelies and 3rd one is one of my first fly rod steelies


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Well fishin, since you have both kinds, I have to ask. Which do you like better, fly or spin steelies?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that is a tough question...I always thought fly guys were jerks and it was an elitist way to fish but honestly I LOVE IT! seems like the real jerks are Pinners..but certain spots are gonna be unfishable with a fly rod...thats gonna be the only time I spin probably.. and Im trying to get rid of my centerpin


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool  I haven't found a spot yet that's unfishable with a fly rod. Just gotta get your roll cast / single-hand spey casting down and be ready to tangle up a lot and/or have to try to cast several times, haha. 

But then again, if a spot isn't fly fishable I don't really try so I guess it wouldn't stick out in my mind.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

My biggest hen came out of arcola, caught on 4lb leader with a bluefox shallow runner spinner a few years back, fight was sweet, but if any of you ever fished arcola at the bends, it sucks when they run up and down them!!!!!!









And my biggest male i got this past season was a 11.7 lb when I was fishing at the chagrin, using my noodle rod as a fly thrower with a lage prince with legs( or as some as you know it as "the ugly fly",, inside joke)










But probly the best story I have is about another ogf member named DCfisherman. I took him out this past spring with his dad tagging along to watch. He brought out his fly rod to get some pointers on his casting and what and how to use his gear. Now, remind you he is only about 13 years old. Well I took him to a spot on the chagrin that Ive been hammering them for the past few days and knew he would land some fish, well he hooked into a nice jack and found that his berings in his fly reel were wasted, and i mean fried!!!!!! You just couldnt reel up the line or n e thing... I offered him my noodle rod but he wanted to use his fly rod even with the burnt up reel.
After a couple of minutes showing him that he is going to have to pull in the line by hand, use his fingers as a drag and learn how to adjust his grip when the fish wants to run, he was ready to fish.... At first he lost a few, but watching this young kid so darn eager to land a steelhead to show his dad that he can do it was prob the best thing that I have ever seen on any river.... He started to adjust and started landing huge steel, with no reel!!!!! NOW THAT IN MY BOOK,,,,,, IS GOING TO BE WHY HE IS GOING TO BE A GREAT STEELHEADER!!!!!!!! Heres a photo of Dave(DCfisherman)


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> man I cant wait I'm sick of these under 60 second battles with bass..bring on the steelies! a few pics..1st pic is the first one I ever caught(caught 85 after it too) in Nov on a small spoon, second pic is one of my first night steelies and 3rd one is one of my first fly rod steelies


Nice fish ! , good to see a night time steelie , seems like very few people attempt fishing at night for them. I plan on giving it a try this coming season at the rocky marina and hopefully a few other places if I can swing it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This is my fav - look _closely_ at the little pool in this little creek.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> But probly the best story I have is about another ogf member named DCfisherman. I took him out this past spring with his dad tagging along to watch. He brought out his fly rod to get some pointers on his casting and what and how to use his gear. Now, remind you he is only about 13 years old. Well I took him to a spot on the chagrin that Ive been hammering them for the past few days and knew he would land some fish, well he hooked into a nice jack and found that his berings in his fly reel were wasted, and i mean fried!!!!!! You just couldnt reel up the line or n e thing... I offered him my noodle rod but he wanted to use his fly rod even with the burnt up reel.
> After a couple of minutes showing him that he is going to have to pull in the line by hand, use his fingers as a drag and learn how to adjust his grip when the fish wants to run, he was ready to fish.... At first he lost a few, but watching this young kid so darn eager to land a steelhead to show his dad that he can do it was prob the best thing that I have ever seen on any river.... He started to adjust and started landing huge steel, with no reel!!!!! NOW THAT IN MY BOOK,,,,,, IS GOING TO BE WHY HE IS GOING TO BE A GREAT STEELHEADER!!!!!!!! Heres a photo of Dave(DCfisherman)


I'm 14 lol you were close. I had a great time. i'm still looking for that new fly reel...I can't wait for the steelhead to come! (maybe i'll fit in the jacket this year lol)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> This is my fav - look _closely_ at the little pool in this little creek.


wow thats an awsome site right there.....coool


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

dcfisherman said:


> I'm 14 lol you were close. I had a great time. i'm still looking for that new fly reel...I can't wait for the steelhead to come! (maybe i'll fit in the jacket this year lol)


Tell your dad to take you up to chagrin river outfitters and talk to Pete!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey CC, heres a couple from the ash to make your mouth water!!!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Good God, Bob. Nice fish!!

Looks like I better step my game up this fall.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Good God, Bob. Nice fish!!
> 
> Looks like I better step my game up this fall.


Thanks..... Me and Ruminator were trying to fish the ash but there was NO water in it..... We were walking checking out fishy spots sense the water was down and showing all structure and we found that pod of steel trapped in a little pool of water. Took a couple of photos and went on are way!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Bob that is soooooooooooo cool...How are those fish still alive ,yet even in the crick still? thats awsome..where was that??? thell most likely just stay in all year now! thats awsome!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Bob that is soooooooooooo cool...How are those fish still alive ,yet even in the crick still? thats awsome..where was that??? thell most likely just stay in all year now! thats awsome!


I dont think that pic was taken recently SF LOL. but if I'm wrong WOW!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Bob that is soooooooooooo cool...How are those fish still alive ,yet even in the crick still? thats awsome..where was that??? thell most likely just stay in all year now! thats awsome!


I think that was last fall when we got one good rain, then it didnt rain for a month!!!!.....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> I think that was last fall when we got one good rain, then it didnt rain for a month!!!!.....


Yeah if that was now I think they would be poached!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heres one


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Big Daddy - I'm guessing Walnut @ the gun club?



> Took a couple of photos and went on are way!


Nice pic. It isn't good fishing when all the fishes are staring at _you_. . .


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

You confused me when you wrote that,................sorry


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, I've got the bug sooooo bad right now. I just went out and got some carp and catfish out of the rocky on the fly rod, but it just isn't the same!

Also, steelhead are so much more naive and eager than the summertime river fish. I miss them


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Man, I've got the bug sooooo bad right now. I just went out and got some carp and catfish out of the rocky on the fly rod, but it just isn't the same!
> 
> Also, steelhead are so much more naive and eager than the summertime river fish. I miss them


I caught a couple 10+ catfish in a tourney in June on 10# test and that was the only thing that felt like steelie fishing recently and it just made me more hungry for chrome. but at least I got a prolonged fight and had to utilize my drag. I MISS THEM SO MUCH!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well couldn't wait till the Steel comes back so went and got me an Okuma Sheffield reel and rod now can't wait till season starts. Been looking at last years pics and dreaming of fresh runs of steel...Now all I have to do is figure out this new game of Centre pin fishing. Made a few casts in back yard and think I will head to river sun morn and try floating some minnows or worms and see if I can maybe practice on a cat or smallmouth..for now just have to have patience and wait till the fall RUN.....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> I caught a couple 10+ catfish in a tourney in June on 10# test and that was the only thing that felt like steelie fishing recently and it just made me more hungry for chrome. but at least I got a prolonged fight and had to utilize my drag. I MISS THEM SO MUCH!


Amen! In late march-ish i was testing out a new steelhead pattern (tied as a tube fly) at the local high-school pond. What happened next was very steelhead-like...










Monster, Fish Ohio channel cat  Took me into my backing pretty much instantly and took a good 5-10 minutes to get in. I thought he was more tired than he was, and my hand wouldn't go around his belly so I tried to pick him by the mouth..

I still have the scars 

But yeah, since steel season ended I've been craving a good fight. The smallmouth were okay I guess... but I even hooked into a carp today on the fly and the power just wasn't the same at all!

CHROME COME BAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies this is a cool thread so far...nice cat...how long?


----------

